# Success with Annual White Sweet Clover (Hubam) in New Brunswick, Canada - Zone 4



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stephen,
Did you break the ground up before you planted? I tried to plant some Hubam by broadcasting it in February and hoping it would get pulled in as the ground froze and thawed. Of course, there hasn't been much freezing this year. I'm not sure it did any good. I planted some more this week in a small strip that I broke up using a shovel just to see if it would do better and to find out how long it takes to germinate. Maybe I'm wrong about what I spread in February and I'll be suprised by the stand, but we've had a lot of warm days here and I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## StephenL (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, we did plant on prepared ground. The ground was tilled and then the seed was broadcast and then racked to help cover it and then we packed it with a small roller. Although I know that many clovers are supposed to be able to be seeded by frost seeding, I have not tried that with the Hubam.


----------



## Rob Hughes (Apr 23, 2012)

Stephen, if you are still in Beesource, (did you get the seed shipped in from Texas? I am planning to plant some next year - my land is on Keswick Ridge outside Fredericton. Can't find any local suppliers of this seed. I can find bulk regular white or yellow sweet clover at the co-op farm shop, but not the annual variety.
Anyone else in Canada grown this plant? 

Rob


----------



## StephenL (Jun 29, 2009)

Rob Hughes said:


> Stephen, if you are still in Beesource, (did you get the seed shipped in from Texas? I am planning to plant some next year - my land is on Keswick Ridge outside Fredericton. Can't find any local suppliers of this seed. I can find bulk regular white or yellow sweet clover at the co-op farm shop, but not the annual variety.
> Anyone else in Canada grown this plant?
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob, Yes we did get the seed from Texas. I have not found any source around here that even knows of this type of clover let alone has the seed. I know of no one else in Canada growing it. We have grown it two years now and had fabulous results with it. (We have found that it even reseeds itself.) When the provincial bee inspector came in late August, I showed him some of our Hubam clover in bloom that we had planted in May. He was very impressed and wanted some seed as well. How much seed do you want because I may be able to get it for you? Our company being a large plant grower, brings in a lot of seed from the US and so we could import this and likely sell some to you. Let me know if you would like me to pursue this for you. Stephen


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Do you know if the seed can be found in the Washington State area?


----------



## StephenL (Jun 29, 2009)

I know of no place in Washington State but you can call Douglas King Co. in San Antonia, TX at 1-210-661-4191 and they should be able to ship it to you. I think you have to buy it by the 50 lb bag. Make sure you ask for Hubam Annual White Sweet Clover seed. My understanding is that the suggested rate of seed is 15 lbs per acre.

Stephen


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Stephen


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Genetic Seed & Chemical $247 50 lbs Free ship.
Any other $ quotes?


----------

